# Cartrige keeps jamming nose up



## lbarbish (Mar 19, 2008)

Never happened before, and with three different mags. Using Independence FMJ 230 grain cartriges. Two Chip McCormick mags, brand new, one 7 shot and one 8 shot. Other mag is an Ed Brown that came with the 1911. By the way I use an Ed Brown Executive Target. New springs within 200 rounds too.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Try putting the old return spring back in and using the mag that came with the gun and see what happens. You may have got to heavy of a return spring for the gun and it is not cycling all the way to the rear when fired. I guess you have run more than 2,500rds through it,right? Good luck. :smt1099


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

My first suspicion is recoil spring.


----------



## lbarbish (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a 16 lb recoil spring. It is stiffer than the one I removed, it was old. If I had put in an 18 lb spring then I would have immediately figured that was the problem. I used the three mags that I own, two brand new and the original that came with the gun. The original loads a lot easier than the two Chip McCormick mags so I figure the original mag is getting weak. Could I have under-lubed the gun?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Lubing will not be a big factor in your problem. Did you try the old slide (recoil spring) spring? I don't think it is your mag springs, if they were working before they should work now.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Is it every round, or just the last round?

I was at the range today, testing a friend's LW Commander. It had a nose-up failure to feed with every 8-round mag I tried (Kimber, Wilson, McCormick), but only on the last round. It did not have that problem with any of the 7-round mags I tried. I don't know; maybe there are just some guns that don't like 8-rounders?

On yours, I suppose you could put the old spring back in (if you still have it), just to rule out the new spring as the problem.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

When they will not feed the last round it is a mag spring 98% of the time or a bent lip on the mag from dropping them like in competition. My 8 and 10rd mags have never failed to feed and if they did I would get new springs.


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

I think you might have a problem with the McCormick mags. I have a 45 springer and the two seven round factory magazines work fine I bought two McCormick 8 round mags and they jam a lot especially with fmj


----------

